# Horse bit loafers?



## Stan (Nov 21, 2006)

Im thinking of getting a pair of em.

With what outfit would they go best? And what color?


----------



## Puffdaddy (Dec 21, 2006)

Totally depends on the color/leather/sole style you prefer.

I own black Gucci calfskins with a leather sole and brown Gucci suedes with rubber lug soles.

Obviously the latter are significantly more casual. The latter I wear with anything from moleskin and flannel trousers to jeans, casual cords and chinos.

The calfskins, to me, are dressier. I do wear mine to the office though some people I know think they're a little too "I'm wearing Gucci loafers to the office," if you get my drift.

I have found that over the last year, I've been wearing black shoes less and less and these in particular.

I think I've seen a newer Gucci version with a shorter vamp (as well as Cole Haans that are similar). To my taste, these shoes look too "slippery" and frivolous and would never own them.

Horsebit loafers showing too much sock (or skin) is a little too Vegas and Boca for my taste.

I don't personally think the Guccis are particularly well made, but they are extremely comfortable. Gucci will not refurbish shoes which is also a knock, so while you can get them re-soled by a local cobbler, they are never the same and the shoes must, there, be viewed as somewhat disposable.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

I just got a pair of Footjoy bits in tan. I love them they go well with my khakis and blaZer.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

jml90 said:


> I just got a pair of Footjoy bits in tan. I love them they go well with my khakis and blaZer.


I'm glad to hear they worked out well for you. We need a report with pics. How do you think they compare with AE, etc.?


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Stan said:


> Im thinking of getting a pair of em.
> 
> With what outfit would they go best? And what color?


with a darted zenganese aramiesque suit. in pink.
sorry to be so snarky, but the bit belongs in the horse's mouth (i'm setting myself up here) not on your shoes. Nor a pony on your shirt.
I know I'm in the minority here, but not trad my my measure.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I'm glad to hear they worked out well for you. We need a report with pics. How do you think they compare with AE, etc.?


I like them. They don't seem as substantial as AE though because they are not welted from what I can tell.
Here's some pictures taken whilst in pajamas. Sorry for my bad photo skills.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Alden, AE, and Gucci all make acceptable horsebit loafers.

Horsebit loafers are _de rigueur_ among certain financial professionals. I've been informed by different young women on two (2) separate occasions that she "doesn't go for the type of guy who wears Gucci loafers." Their loss, eh?

The Footjoys look too pointed for my taste.


----------



## lawschool82 (Oct 29, 2005)

*Respect? and Respect for Knickerbacker*



knickerbacker said:


> with a darted zenganese aramiesque suit. in pink.
> sorry to be so snarky, but the bit belongs in the horse's mouth (i'm setting myself up here) not on your shoes. Nor a pony on your shirt.
> I know I'm in the minority here, but not trad my my measure.


I respectfully dissent from the post above, although I question how respectful his post is intended to be when he cites a "darted zenganese aramiesque suit in pink." I think this is a wide umbrella, and from previous topics on bit loafers, I think there are a number of us who wear bit loafers. It may be me, but "respect" is the wrong word to use when you thereinafter malign the exact item you assert to "respect."

Maybe you should just state that you don't like bit loafers and leave those who like bit loafers to wear bit loafers. A little honesty never hurt anyone, and Mr. Kinckerbacker does not like bit loafers. There is no need for him to malign those individuals who do prefer bit loafers, and there is equally no reason for those individuals who like bit loafers to malign Mr. Kinckerbacker for not liking bit loafers.

All I'm asking for is a post on the merits without any sort of name-calling. I think we can all appreciate that.


----------



## Benjamin.65 (Nov 1, 2006)

Faithful readers of the OPH will recognize that the Gucci brand is _de rigueur_ for the preppy who likes the horse-bit loafer!


----------



## charphar (Nov 13, 2006)

Benjamin.65 said:


> Faithful readers of the OPH will recognize that the Gucci brand is _de rigueur_ for the preppy who likes the horse-bit loafer!


And they are, of course, best worn _sans_ socks, _a la_ the late, great Lewis Grizzard!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Jml90, your Footjoys look good. I think their toe profile is reminscent of the Alden full strap loafer. I certainly think you did well with the purchase. Footjoy is often overlooked, but I think they make a respectable shoe, and I've liked the pairs I have had.

Let's try to keep the rancor level in this thread down. I have never been a big fan of bit loafers, but Doctor Damage has softened my view on them. I can imagine myself wearing them in brown suede, I think.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

lawschool82 said:


> I respectfully dissent from the post above, although I question how respectful his post is intended to be when he cites a "darted zenganese aramiesque suit in pink." I think this is a wide umbrella, and from previous topics on bit loafers, I think there are a number of us who wear bit loafers. It may be me, but "respect" is the wrong word to use when you thereinafter malign the exact item you assert to "respect."
> 
> Maybe you should just state that you don't like bit loafers and leave those who like bit loafers to wear bit loafers. A little honesty never hurt anyone, and Mr. Kinckerbacker does not like bit loafers. There is no need for him to malign those individuals who do prefer bit loafers, and there is equally no reason for those individuals who like bit loafers to malign Mr. Kinckerbacker for not liking bit loafers.
> 
> All I'm asking for is a post on the merits without any sort of name-calling. I think we can all appreciate that.


I think his post was intended to be read with the tongue firmly planted in cheek, and found it a humorous way of giving an opinion (though, as I do not have bit loafers, I cannot pretend to speak for those who do, who may be deeply offended by the aspersions cast by Mr. Knickerbacker).


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

A short anecdote:

I was shoe shopping with a fried of mine and he asked me what do I think about the shoe he was holding. I said "A nice horse bit loafer." He said "That's what they are called?", and quickly put them back. I guess Gucci loafer sounds much better.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Puffdaddy said:


> I don't personally think the Guccis are particularly well made, but they are extremely comfortable. Gucci will not refurbish shoes which is also a knock, so while you can get them re-soled by a local cobbler, they are never the same and the shoes must, there, be viewed as somewhat disposable.


As good as any lightweight Italian loafers, though. If you put a thin layer of rubber on the sole, they won't wear out. I have a pair of Church's loafers which are identical to classic Gucci's (_sans_ horsebit) and I had a layer of rubber glued on the bottom (about 1 mm thick). This is virtually un-noticeable, and protects the thin soles and stitching, although no gratuitously rich man would do this as they can afford to just buy another pair.



AlanC said:


> I have never been a big fan of bit loafers, but Doctor Damage has softened my view on them. I can imagine myself wearing them in brown suede, I think.


I guess this means I have to do the "ode to the bit loafer" thread that I promised you a while ago...I suspect everyone will be convinced when they see the beautiful photos collected... <smile>

DD


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Jml90, your Footjoys look good. I think their toe profile is reminscent of the Alden full strap loafer. I certainly think you did well with the purchase. Footjoy is often overlooked, but I think they make a respectable shoe, and I've liked the pairs I have had.


Yeah, I like them, which is ll that matters at the end of the day.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

These promised Aldens look good.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62603


----------



## lawschool82 (Oct 29, 2005)

JDDY said:


> I think his post was intended to be read with the tongue firmly planted in cheek, and found it a humorous way of giving an opinion (though, as I do not have bit loafers, I cannot pretend to speak for those who do, who may be deeply offended by the aspersions cast by Mr. Knickerbacker).


I'm afraid my judgment was clouded by a certain brown liquid that mixes exceptionally well with Coca-Cola. My post was very snarky, and Knickerbacker was just stating his opinion on the matter.

Regarding the Alden bit loafers, I do not care for the toe region. The stitching seems a little too bulky. Just my $0.02.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

I wear my pair with everything from khakis to a business suit. Always looks good. 

I have a pair of Church's. I find them to be a more substantial shoe than either a pair from Gucci or Cole Hann.

Best,

Ross


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

lawschool82 said:


> Regarding the Alden bit loafers, I do not care for the toe region. The stitching seems a little too bulky. Just my $0.02.


I can see that. The Cape Cod versions are lighter in shape and weight. Still, I'll try on the new pairs when they're available locally.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

*If you're going horse-bit go with Gucci's*

As an owner six pair of Gucci's, 3 horse-bit and 3 slip ons loafers, I have strong feelings.

The standard variety (should always be black) worn w/o socks is a 'classic' but not what I would call Trad. Immensely comfortable and acceptable (w/ and w/o socks) for anything except a business suit. Mine are on their fourth set of soles; I opted for a thicker one after the 1st wore out. Despite frequent use and abuse they still look great, shine up well and have no visible defects on the uppers.

My lug sole horse-bits (still black) are even more durable and survived every-other-day use through three winters now with original soles.

However, my trendier, thin soled brown horsebit (very different from the standard) and other slip-on loafers from Gucci are less satisfying. The ones with a very thin sole and no real edge or lip at the toe, becomes scuffed on every use. Presumeably this occurs when the tip of the toe rubs against the sidewalk when walking briskly. Not recommended. I wish I had put the $$ into more Aldens shell cordovans, the price is equivalent. Even the salesperson said most of their new models are built solely to look good on the runway or to be worn once or twice by trust fund babies.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

I have never had a pair of these kind of loafers, and I love them. They are really smart.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

PittDoc said:


> As an owner six pair of Gucci's, 3 horse-bit and 3 slip ons loafers, I have strong feelings.


Can you comment on sizing (compared to say Alden or Bass)?



PittDoc said:


> Even the salesperson said most of their new models are built solely to look good on the runway or to be worn once or twice by trust fund babies.


That's frightening. But not entirely surprising, given how "fashionable" some brands have become.

DD


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> Can you comment on sizing (compared to say Alden or Bass)?


Interesting question, I wonder why you ask. I can only relate my own experience. First pair from 5-6 yrs ago I was a 7, recent models clearly 6.5. Smaller sizes are hard to find here; easier to find in Italy or they'll order them. My Aldens are a consistent 7.5.



Doctor Damage said:


> That's frightening. But not entirely surprising, given how "fashionable" some brands have become.


When asked about how well some of the light brown models hold a shine..."most people don't keep them long enough to need a shine" --- yikes


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

I would only buy and wear the Guccis, because I don't like the idea of knockoffs. Even expensive and indisputably better-made knockoffs such as the Alden Cape Cods.

However, I wear my Gucci loafers about once for every seven or eight wearings of my JM Weston 180's, which means about twice a year.


----------



## HoustonTEX (Mar 21, 2005)

I love my Gucci Bit Loafers. Peppy yes, trad no. I have them in dark brown with leather soles. Today i am wearing with levi's 505 and a white ocbd. What does everyone think of them with jeans?

I will buy another pair in suede. I am thinking of getting the lug sole. Any other thoughts on lug soles?


----------



## aikon (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a pair of brand new in box Gucci horse bit brown loafers w/ the signature brown/blue/brown web underneath the horse bit.

https://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/mens-shoes/#157440_D5220_1060

$470 originally, but I'm willing to let them go for $300, obo. They are a size 12, and I simply do not need them as I was given another pair of brown guccis.

Any interest?


----------



## Puffdaddy (Dec 21, 2006)

HoustonTEX said:


> I will buy another pair in suede. I am thinking of getting the lug sole. Any other thoughts on lug soles?


I really like mine in brown suede with the lug sole.

Keep in mind the suede used on the shoes with the lug soles is less soft, but more durable, than the suede versions on the leather sole.

I wear my brown suede/lug soled Guccis with cords, chinos and jeans all the time. Great looking casual shoe, in my opinion.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

AlanC said:


> Jml90, your Footjoys look good. I think their toe profile is reminscent of the Alden full strap loafer. I certainly think you did well with the purchase. Footjoy is often overlooked, but I think they make a respectable shoe, and I've liked the pairs I have had.
> 
> Let's try to keep the rancor level in this thread down. I have never been a big fan of bit loafers, but Doctor Damage has softened my view on them. I can imagine myself wearing them in brown suede, I think.


Alan, I got the Coach in suede and it is ok, but I tend to dress that suede up from a purely casual to a dress casual. Not with suits, but maybe sports coat and pants. Also I have the Ferragamo lugged sole, and the bit works for that in the black calfskin


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

I've got the same brown pair as in Aikon's advert above, size 6.5 but they cost the same - I should have been charged half-price for a shoe half the size of his 11's :icon_smile_big:. Gift from Mrs. PittDoc to go specifically with jeans. Also great w/ Khakis. Just ordered a pair of Khaki-color jeans ($29 fr LE) which should look good with these too.

Someone asked about lug-soled versions. Great for snow days with slacks/blazer, jeans but not right for a suit.


----------



## perry barner (Jun 13, 2007)

aikon said:


> I have a pair of brand new in box Gucci horse bit brown loafers w/ the signature brown/blue/brown web underneath the horse bit.
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/mens-shoes/#157440_D5220_1060
> 
> ...


250.00 how about it


----------



## perry barner (Jun 13, 2007)

:aportnoy:


----------



## perry barner (Jun 13, 2007)

that's sad because the Gucci bit is like the Patek of shoes.


----------



## perry barner (Jun 13, 2007)

PittDoc said:


> I've got the same brown pair as in Aikon's advert above, size 6.5 but they cost the same - I should have been charged half-price for a shoe half the size of his 11's :icon_smile_big:. Gift from Mrs. PittDoc to go specifically with jeans. Also great w/ Khakis. Just ordered a pair of Khaki-color jeans ($29 fr LE) which should look good with these too.
> 
> Someone asked about lug-soled versions. Great for snow days with slacks/blazer, jeans but not right for a suit.


yes try them with a chalk striped wool pin....fall-winter deal:aportnoy:


----------



## perry barner (Jun 13, 2007)

aikon said:


> I have a pair of brand new in box Gucci horse bit brown loafers w/ the signature brown/blue/brown web underneath the horse bit.
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/mens-shoes/#157440_D5220_1060
> 
> ...


can i get them for 250.00 right now:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*I love the ...*

Texas look - with Levis, Gucci, white BD and perhaps a Rolex? ))

I heard this is the Texas version of preppy (the Rolex needs be a SS or Gold/Steel BUT never fully gold).

Is this true?

Andrey


----------

